# Best blacklights?



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Okay guys, what are the absolute best blacklights for maximum effect?


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

This is a matter of personal opinion. I don't use any of the fancy UV cannons or high dollar blacklights. 

I think that any tube style flourescent blacklight would work as well as any expensive cannons or spots. Not enough glow? Add another. 

The best blacklights then, for me at least, would be the 18" tubes I got on half price sales after halloween.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks Slimy.  Anyone else have 2 cents? :-D


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I can say this... never, ever, EVER buy the blacklight bulbs that look like regular incandescent light bulbs. They do not put out UV light of any amount that is usable.

The best you can use depends on your application. For general area lighting, I'd say go with any cheap fluorescent fixture and buy a blacklight tube for it.

For spotlighting small props, maybe get your hands on a UV LED spotlight or make one yourself (which is pretty easy given a few bits of knowledge to go along with it).

For spotlighting a large area, I guess a UV Cannon would be the way to go, but they're hell-a expensive.

Another option would be to get some of the fluorescent blacklight spiral tubes that screw into a standard bulb socket base. Because they are a tube and not an incandescent light bulb, they do give off a nice amount of usable blacklight (20W, if memory serves me right).


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Have Looky Here 

http://www.cheaplights.com/store/index.html?lmd=39087.701644

118-MOONBURN-1 $98

118-MOONBURN-3

Almost affordable


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

SpectreTTM said:


> Have Looky Here
> 
> http://www.cheaplights.com/store/index.html?lmd=39087.701644
> 
> ...


I dunno man... those moonburn's look like they have incandescent bulbs in them which makes me doubt their effectiveness. I'd be curious to try one but only if it could be returned hassle-free in the event it doesn't perform the way we expect it to.


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Zombie-F said:


> I dunno man... those moonburn's look like they have incandescent bulbs in them which makes me doubt their effectiveness. I'd be curious to try one but only if it could be returned hassle-free in the event it doesn't perform the way we expect it to.


Hey Z-F
Hope all is well with you.

You could always give them a call.

I bought some Pin spots & Gels from them. 
They are very friendly and easy to talk to.

If you do get an answer from them please post back their response.


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

walmart sells the fluorescent with fixtures the best price around


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Hi Sickle,

I agree with Frank, the blacklight bulbs that look like regular incandescent light bulbs are lousy. For my crank ghost, I use 3 fluorescent type blacklights ranging from 16" to 24" wide. Two of them are set vertically on the window sill and the 24" sits on a raised shelf just in front of the ghost. Whether the crank ghost is at its peak height or down low, it really glows great. I made sure the paint I used was fluorescent reactive and not the typical blacklight paints, which won't work.


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

I don't have the specs because mine are in storage so I don't know if all flourescent blacklight bolts are created equal, but I used the 18" ones they sold in the Walmart Halloween section last year. They sell them year 'round in the novelty lighitng section near the Ready-to-Assemble furniture. But the ones that are less expensive are 24" in the Walmart Lighting section near the Harware and Auto parts sections. The only real differnce and maybe why the shorter 18" cost more is becasue the plastic base is thicker, sturdier material. But really there's no reason to pay more for the 18" one. The 24" does throw off more light and the cheaper plastic base is not a concern. Spencer's Gifts has 48" ones that stand vertical in a round plastic stand that looks like a steering wheel.


----------

